# Pyrography (aka Wood Burning)



## Lindy (Nov 25, 2008)

My other hobbies include wood carving and pyrography.  Pyrography includes wood burning but since I also burn on leather, paper, tagua nuts (vegetable ivory) and bark it is more than just wood I'm burning.....  

I used to teach for Lee Valley Tools in Calgary before I moved out here to the coast.







Dall Sheep on a wood plaque that has been finished with wax - not painted.






Dragonfly on Leather Card Wallet






Migrant Worker on Paper

My other website (the one on this artform) is http://www.dragonfly-pyroart.com

Thanks for letting me share.

Cheers


----------



## Chay (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful work! Love the celtic purse and talking sticks.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Chay,

Thank you!  It's a lot of fun and quite satisfying to do.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Deda (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, I love the leather work.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2008)

Those are really nice.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you....


----------



## topcat (Dec 12, 2008)

How did I miss this topic before?  Wow - Lindy you are soooo talented!  Beautiful representation.  I can't access your site link so I have to ask - do you do your burning with a torch? Iron? What......?  So curious  

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2008)

hey Tanya,

I use a temperature controlled electric burning pen system.  It's called a Razertip which is Canadian made but sold worldwide.  Thank you for your kind words - I love art in all its forms.

Cheers
Lindy


----------

